# General Delivery window



## Mihály

Helló!
Egy Hammett-novellában találkoztam ezzel a kifejezéssel, tehát a 20-as évek San Franciscóját kell elképzelni, mint helyszínt. Idézem a környezetet:
"She mailed a letter to him at the General Delivery window here, and used another advertisement to tell him about it."
Egy olyan nőről van szó, aki nem tudja elérni a más kontinensen élő (rejtőzködő) férjét, és újságokban hirdetve keresi. A férj erre ír neki egy levelet, hogy ezt ne csinálja. Ekkor küldi a nő neki a levelet, a város General Delivery window-jához, és szól erről neki egy újabb hirdetésben.
A General Delivery-re azt írja a nagyszótár: postán maradó küldemények (US).
Hogy ez egy olyan postai helyszín, ahova el lehet küldeni bármilyen csomagot, és itt az esetleg ismeretlen lakcímmel rendelkező "címzett" átveheti azt, azt értem. A kérdésem az, hogy van-e erre valamilyen magyar szó, ugyanis a fordításhoz szükségem lenne rá.
Ha nincs ilyen szó, akkor egyéb fordítási alternatívákat is szívesen fogadok erre a kifejezésre!
Köszi!

Kiegészítés: A bekezdés végén az angol szövegben még említésre kerül a kérdéses kifejezés, ti. hogy ezen keresztül juttatott a nő a férfihoz pénzt havi rendszerességgel, miután számos levelet váltottak, de a férfi nem akart hazamenni. Idézem: "She sent him this money each month, in care of General Delivery, here."


----------



## Prince_of_Denmark

Szia,

nem kisebb dokumentumban akadtam rá a témára (biztos van egyszerűbb hely is), mint egy kormányrendeletben.
A 9. oldalon, a 'Kézbesítés postai szolgáltatóhelyen' szakasz tér ki erre az esetre. Megadom a linket, úgy szerintem könnyebb:

http://www.nhh.hu/dokumentum.php?cid=8255

Itt szerepel is az a bizonyos 'postán maradó küldemény' varázsszó, tehát érdemes körülszimatolni ezeknél a bekezdéseknél, hátha tisztázza a magyar szakzsargont és a postai gyakorlatot.
Persze a XXI.századi MAGYAR és a húszas éves Amerikájának állapotai könnyűszerrel eltérhetnek egymástól, de nem jutott jobb eszembe, hogy mit lenne érdemes megnézni ez ügyben.

üdv.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem az a kifejezés jutott eszembe erre, hogy _poste restante_ (ld. a wikin ezt az oldalt), mert régebben hallottam, hogy használatos volt Magyaroszágon is.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Valóban a _poste restante_ használatos Magyarországon. Igaz, én is régebben hallottam csak, de ha a 20-as években zajlik a novella, nem haboznék ezt használni a fordításban.


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm, bár én ezt a poste restantét nem ismertem, elhiszem, hogy ez a megfelelő megoldás itt. Csak abban hadd kérjek segítséget akkor, hogy ezt hogy kell használni?
Tehát ezeket a mondatokat hogy mondom úgy, hogy ezt teszem bele?
She mailed a letter to him at the General Delivery window here, and used another advertisement to tell him about it. - A nő küldött neki egy levelet az itteni postai szolgáltatóhelyre, és ezt egy újabb hirdetéssel tudatta vele. (Így fordítottam PoD javaslata alapján. Vajon jobb lenne így: "A nő küldött neki egy levelet _poste restante_, és ezt egy újabb hirdetéssel tudatta vele."?)
She sent him this money each month, in care of General Delivery, here. - Ezt az összeget minden hónapban elküldte neki _poste restante_ (?).
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## galaxy man

Amikor gyerek voltam a nagymamám pont így használta a kifejezést, ahogyan írod, vagyis mindenféle kiegészítés nélkűl. Ppéldául: "levele érkezett _poste restante", _"levelet küldött _poste restante"._


----------



## Zsanna

Én is így gondolom, bár őszintén szólva abban nem vagyok biztos, hogy írásban mennyire követte ez a kifejezés pontosan az eredeti francia írásmódot. 
Kétsegtelenül úgy ejtettük, ahogy eddig is írtuk itt.


----------

